# '2015 non-EVO Cannondale SuperSix?



## rbhatup (May 31, 2018)

Is there such a thing as a non-EVO 2015 supersix?

thanks.


----------



## TREKIN (Aug 17, 2012)

Yep. Think of a non evo having about the same stiffness and weight as a Trek 400 series carbon frame.


----------



## rbhatup (May 31, 2018)

I was told that the '15 Supersix is by default an EVO. The supersix line is all EVO, the biggest distinction being if its Hi-Mod or not.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

rbhatup said:


> I was told that the '15 Supersix is by default an EVO. The supersix line is all EVO, the biggest distinction being if its Hi-Mod or not.


SuperSix and EVO are one in the same. The Hi-Mod is a SuperSix EVO with a higher end carbon weave.

The progression through history
Six13 > System Six > SuperSix >SuperSix Evo > SuperSix Evo Hi Mod


----------



## rbhatup (May 31, 2018)

tlg said:


> SuperSix and EVO are one in the same. The Hi-Mod is a SuperSix EVO with a higher end carbon weave.
> 
> The progression through history
> Six13 > System Six > SuperSix >SuperSix Evo > SuperSix Evo Hi Mod


Thanks for your reply.

That changed in 2015, right? From what I've read, '14 had a supersix and a supersix evo. For '15 there is no such thing as a supersix non-evo.


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

Cannondale 2015 catalog:

2015 CANNONDALE BIKE CATALOG by Cannondale_GLOBAL - Issuu


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

rbhatup said:


> I was told that the '15 Supersix is by default an EVO. The supersix line is all EVO, the biggest distinction being if its Hi-Mod or not.


This is correct.


----------

